# Monte Carlo Casino Las Vegas



## easyrider (Apr 26, 2011)

Just a heads up for any one thinking about staying here. Strip view is a view of the casino roof and parking facilities. A Monaco suite will not gauratee a decent view of anything. The rooms are assigned at check in and no matter what you are told your room is what ever is left in the inventory when you arrive. Late check in gets a crappy room. 

Diamond suite is nice but request mountain view with any reservation for the best views.

The pool waitress puts the wait in waitress. 45 minutes for a beer. Just go get it yourself as you will anyway. 

When playing volleyball with strangers you will often find some one on your team that thinks they are in charge of your team. Just do whatever you want. If you feel like drinking between sets just do it.

Eat somewhere else.

Gamble elsewhere.

Do yourself a favour and stay somewhere else. This place is past its glory days and is only mediocre at best.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't hold back -- tell us how you _really _feel!  :hysterical: 

Kurt

P.S. Last time I stayed there was probably 7 years ago.  We enjoyed the steakhouse for dinner, but other than that, it was an average hotel at best.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 26, 2011)

The only time we stayed at the Monte Carlo was soon after it opened.

At the time it was quite nice and since everything was new it was fun to stay there.

But, I don't think the Monte Carlo has ever been or even tried to be anything more than a 3 star type of place.  Decent enough, just don't expect all the bells and whistles of some of the more upscale joints.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2011)

We stayed at Monte Carlo when we went to LV for New Years a few ago. It was pretty worn then and the top couple of floors burned shortly afterword. I wouldn't stay there again. Fool me once, shame on you, fool me again.....

Jim Ricks


----------



## easyrider (Apr 26, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> It was pretty worn then and the top couple of floors burned shortly afterword.



The towels smelled like burnt toast. This fire might be why.

I forgot to mention that with a lazy river and wave pool this place attracts the 10 and under crowd that you can trip over.

Karmic payback for reclining my seat to sleep on long flights was a freakishly tall man with a basketball sized head sat in front of my wife at the Love show. I traded seats with her.

I also noticed that when ever I quit betting some one won. I leave a twenty in the slot machine and the next person wins $40. I take my bets off the craps table and the shooter tosses 8 more wins.  

At least the Santana Concert made it all worth wile.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 27, 2011)

easyrider said:


> ..This place is past its glory days and is only mediocre at best.



Did it have glory days?  I've always been interested in the real Monte Carlo / Monaco, but never found anything particularly 'exciting' about the MC casino.  Sort of a shame, because both Paris and the Venetian, at least to me, provide the feel (illusion?) of being someplace different.  

Jeff


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 27, 2011)

That's sad to hear. We stayed there back around 2002 as one of our first visits and greatly enjoyed the suite we had (but the view was as you described - mostly roof).  The pool area was very active and we enjoyed it. We stayed a second time about a year later but since then have always been at off strip hotels or timeshares.  I doubt we would have returned anyway but its too bad if they haven't kept it up. Very common in the hotel world as they do not age gracefully and if they don't renovate regularly it can go down - fast.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe this should be another thread, but on my visit 2 weeks ago, myself and my family noticed a definite drop in quality at all the casino's that are part of large conglomerate companies.  Orleans used to be really good (sort of like Hertz - they tried harder).  However, since being bought by Boyd, prices have gome up, and benefits and quality gone down.

Paris Buffet used to be one of our favorite places to eat, but it's gone downhill also.  I'm glad the Sunday brunch we got at Caesars buffet was basically free (part of the Buffet of buffets pkg), because no way was that worth $27.  Have to think that Harrah's (which owns those two), and MGM (which owners MC and others) is really starting to put the pressure on to get costs down.  When that happens, quality suffers.

We've been going annually for at least a decade (some years more than once), so it's pretty easy to notice, "Hey, this isn't as good as last year".  Maybe all of this is the new Vegas...

Jeff


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 27, 2011)

You don't have to look far to find examples of how things can go so wrong for once good to great properties. Circus Circus for example was once a trend setter and, although never a top tier, a good, clean place to enjoy a very unique LV experience. Fast forward to today and the seemingly 20+ years of hard use has tarnished what used to be the signature features leaving them as rather grimy reminders of what it once was.  There is a general feeling of worn out and in great need of refreshing/replacement but no one is willing to invest the millions needed to really bring it back. They will continue to milk whats there for easy revenue and eventually sell it off or replace it with the next new thing.  That whole area is in decline and no one seems very interested in risking the unbelievable money required to revive it.  There are already far too many other options that  are already under performing - no need to throw more money they are unlikely to get back at this former jewel that changed the very face of LV.  

Much like the Freemont St area it seems that end of the Strip is destined to be a low rent district for many years to come. It will limp along but isn't likely to be a top spot anymore.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 27, 2011)

I didn't make it into Tropicana this year (saw a show there last year), but looks like they are following thru on trying to revive that property.  I remember before then, speculation was they were going to demolish & rebuild.

This was the first year in a long time I didn't see any gantry cranes for construction projects.  There was something going on at the Venetian, but just maybe 8-10 stories.  Echelon (old Stardust) looked completely dead.

Jeff


----------



## ricoba (Apr 27, 2011)

JeffW said:


> Echelon (old Stardust) looked completely dead.
> 
> Jeff



It has been "dead" for a few years now.  Boyd mothballed it once the economy hit the skids.  Soon the north end of the Strip is going to be quite dead too, with the closing of the Sahara in mid May & the already mothballed Foutainebleau.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 27, 2011)

I heard about the Sahara.  Is it that bad that it's worth closing/demolishing with no planned replacement?

Don't think the rest of Vegas will be too upset, as the lessening of available rooms will help the other casinos.  

Was that the last stop on the monorail?  Is that still running?  Wasn't on that side of the strip that often to notice.

Jeff


----------



## ricoba (Apr 27, 2011)

JeffW said:


> *I heard about the Sahara.  Is it that bad that it's worth closing/demolishing with no planned replacement?*
> 
> It is just going to sit empty.  It is owned by an entertainment conglomerate out of LA, and they had hoped to "swank" it up a bit and make it a hip place, but the economy just did not work in their favor at this time.
> 
> ...



just adding this so there are enough "words" in my reply inside the quote.


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 28, 2011)

Most of the properties are cutting costs. We are Harrah's Diamond Card members and they have cut back on a lot of the benefits. For example all the Harrah's properties have Diamond Lounges where you could relax and get free drinks and food. They have cut out all the food at the Diamond Lounges. They used to be very busy but since they cut out the food, they are now almost empty except for a few people that use the free computers.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 29, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> Most of the properties are cutting costs. We are Harrah's Diamond Card members and they have cut back on a lot of the benefits. For example all the Harrah's properties have Diamond Lounges where you could relax and get free drinks and food. They have cut out all the food at the Diamond Lounges. They used to be very busy but since they cut out the food, they are now almost empty except for a few people that use the free computers.



That is interesting.  It seems odd that they would do away with food/snacks whatever for their best players.


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 29, 2011)

We were in Vegas last week at the HGVC on the Strip and it now really feels isolated. The fountain blue sits unfinished across the street and the homeless/drunks now sit and beg in the area between HGVC and Circus Circus. Some had signs that asked for money. One  sign said " lets be honest it's for beer". It made walking between HGVC and Circus Circus uncomfortable.


----------



## Dori (Apr 29, 2011)

When we were in LV last fall, we noticed many more homeless people than ever before.

Dori


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 29, 2011)

itradehilton said:


> We were in Vegas last week at the HGVC on the Strip and it now really feels isolated. The fountain blue sits unfinished across the street and the homeless/drunks now sit and beg in the area between HGVC and Circus Circus. Some had signs that asked for money. One  sign said " lets be honest it's for beer". It made walking between HGVC and Circus Circus uncomfortable.



What had appeared to be a great location right on the strip for Hilton has turned out to be a nightmare. That area is one that is starting to have a reputation of "to be avoided".  Too bad as the resort itself is spectacular - we like the resort better than even the Marriott but now the location is such a drawback that we actually put it very low on our list when staying in LV.  It may be a decade before it turns around IF it ever does. Hilton got burned through no fault of theirs but by very poor decisions of property owners all around what had been a jewel of a timeshare. Marriott and Wyndham got lucky and the Harmon area, while not what it was planned to be 5 years ago, has become the hot area of the Strip.  Just lick of the draw as it could have easily gone the other way if the Fountain  Blue had opened and Circus Circus renovated and the Sahara not plan to close - but thats what they got now.  A great resort in a very isolated area.


----------



## Art4th (Apr 30, 2011)

JeffW said:


> I didn't make it into Tropicana this year (saw a show there last year), but looks like they are following thru on trying to revive that property.  I remember before then, speculation was they were going to demolish & rebuild.
> Jeff



The Tropicana has been remodeled and updated. It looks great...a far cry from the rundown dump it had become. They opened a new poker room too. I hadn't been there in recent years due to it's decline, but since visiting it last week I would definitely return.


----------



## John Cummings (May 1, 2011)

ricoba said:


> That is interesting.  It seems odd that they would do away with food/snacks whatever for their best players.



I agree 100%. They have eliminated other member benefits as well. The VP of Customer Service at Harrah's Rincon took me to dinner a few months ago to discuss this very subject. He responded to my complaints to our Executive Host. He was very nice and we enjoyed a 3 hour dinner. He did agree but nothing changed. Harrah's has continued to cut the benefits. The problem is that these decisions are being made by a bunch of bean counters sitting behind their computers that have no understanding of the real world.

It is their loss as we have stopped going to Harrah's properties both locally and in Las Vegas and won't be Diamond Card  members much longer. Normally we spent several nights at The Paris and Caesar's Palace in Las Vegas as well as at our local Harrah's.

We now go to Agua Caliente Casino/Resort in Rancho Mirage, CA where we enjoy the same status ( Black Card ) as a Diamond member at Harrah's. They treat us much better and appreciate our patronage.

It is ridiculous for a business to punish their best customers. Once a regular customer decides to leave, they usually never return.


----------



## John Cummings (May 1, 2011)

itradehilton said:


> We were in Vegas last week at the HGVC on the Strip and it now really feels isolated. The fountain blue sits unfinished across the street and the homeless/drunks now sit and beg in the area between HGVC and Circus Circus. Some had signs that asked for money. One  sign said " lets be honest it's for beer". It made walking between HGVC and Circus Circus uncomfortable.



That area always was pretty seedy.


----------



## JeffW (May 1, 2011)

One of the things that comes with independence is competition.  If Harrahs, MGM, and Boyd's all cut this same perk, the typical person really won't have anyplace else to go.  Sure, there will always be independent casinos that can match offers.  However, are you going to play at The Plaza because they have a VIP lounge, and Bellagio no longer does.  I sort of doubt it.  

While from a customer service perspective, a lot of how casinos operate doesn't always seem to make sense, I'm sure there are bean counters behind the scenes who were able to convince management that in the long term, their recommendation will be better.  Would LOVE to sit on on some of those meetings, and hear the discussions from within the companies.

Jeff


----------



## John Cummings (May 1, 2011)

JeffW said:


> One of the things that comes with independence is competition.  If Harrahs, MGM, and Boyd's all cut this same perk, the typical person really won't have anyplace else to go.  Sure, there will always be independent casinos that can match offers.  However, are you going to play at The Plaza because they have a VIP lounge, and Bellagio no longer does.  I sort of doubt it.
> 
> While from a customer service perspective, a lot of how casinos operate doesn't always seem to make sense, I'm sure there are bean counters behind the scenes who were able to convince management that in the long term, their recommendation will be better.  Would LOVE to sit on on some of those meetings, and hear the discussions from within the companies.
> 
> Jeff



We far prefer Agua Caliente to any of the Las Vegas properties. Much better accomodations, looser slots, better customer service, etc.


----------



## ricoba (May 1, 2011)

JeffW said:


> However, are you going to play at The Plaza because they have a VIP lounge, and Bellagio no longer does.  I sort of doubt it.



Actually for me, I much more enjoy playing downtown (we really like the Fremont and we also from there pop over to the Golden Nugget) or any locals place, such as the Orleans over almost any place on the Strip.  

Sure a place like the Bellagio is swanky, but I don't need swanky to enjoy a good pennny machine.


----------



## JeffW (May 1, 2011)

Obviously everyone has their own preferences, whether it be a smaller casino, and or one in a different location.  However, my point was that for the majority of people who come to Las Vegas, for all that Vegas has to offer, the little losses of perks, even quality, probably won't make a difference.  Are we happy about it, no.  But is it enough to say, "I'm not coming back?"  I doubt it.

Jeff


----------



## John Cummings (May 2, 2011)

JeffW said:


> Obviously everyone has their own preferences, whether it be a smaller casino, and or one in a different location.  However, my point was that for the majority of people who come to Las Vegas, for all that Vegas has to offer, the little losses of perks, even quality, probably won't make a difference.  Are we happy about it, no.  But is it enough to say, "I'm not coming back?"  I doubt it.
> 
> Jeff



You miss the point entirely. I am not talking about casual players that visit once in awhile. It doesn't make that much difference to them. I am talking about serious players like me, that get a lot of perks and everything comped. Las Vegas is nothing outstanding for us anymore having spent over 500 days there. Now we go only when invited to a special event that interests us. For example we just got our invitation to the Miss USA pageant at Planet Hollywood and all the activities. We get VIP access to everything plus all accommodations and food at any of the Harrah's properties which include Caesar's Palace, Paris, Planet Hollywood, Flamingo, Bally's, etc. FYI, Harrah's owns all the properties on the east side of the mid-strip from Harrah's on the North to Planet Hollywood on the South. They also own Caesar's Palace and the Rio. We will not be taking them up on this offer. The last time we went was when they invited us to the Barry Manilow show at the Paris.

When a casino cuts the perks for their better customers they only hurt themselves because there are a lot of other choices. We are VIP's at others like South Point and others here in Southern California that haven't cut our perks at all.

The majority of Harrah's VIP customers are from Southern California. Many of us will now only go to Las Vegas for something very special.

Some of our Southern California casinos are larger than any casino in Las Vegas.


----------

